# Reloader 22 rifle powder



## rayburt (Jan 20, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has used and had experience with Reloader 22 rifle powder (Alliant). I am loading for a 7mm Remington Mag, 243 Winchester, and a 30-06. If so what load for a 7mm mag using a 150 grain Rem Pointer soft point core-lokt? This seems to be more available where I'm at.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've tried it in my 7STW, the big brother to the 7Rem Mag... results were so so. I got much better results using 7828.


-DallanC


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here is something for you to look at
http://www.handloads.com/loaddata/default.asp?Caliber=7%20mm%20Remington%20Magnum&Weight=All&type=rifle&Order=Powder&Source=


----------



## rayburt (Jan 20, 2010)

With the limited availability of what I normally use, I'm just looking for an acceptable replacement. Alliant does have a site with recommended loading data. I'll try it at the range this afternoon. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rayburt (Jan 20, 2010)

and thanks Sagebrush for the additional data. I have used a lot of IMR 4350 in the past with good results.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Look h4831 also...where do you live I have some powder i could let you have a little bit to try out


----------



## rayburt (Jan 20, 2010)

I live in Wellsville (Cache County). Thanks for the generosity, but I wouldn't want to take your powder. Just looking for something that works well and is available.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I shoot Re22 in my 300 Wby...it really likes it. It is a "long" grain powder so metering is tougher, but I found it to be a consistent powder. H-1000 is not bad either.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Stickboy said:


> I shoot Re22 in my 300 Wby...it really likes it. It is a "long" grain powder so metering is tougher, but I found it to be a consistent powder. H-1000 is not bad either.


The Reloader 22 that I have is a short grain powder and I have no problem throwing charges with it through my powder dispenser. Now if you want to see a long grain powder take a look at IMR 4831, that powder looks like pencil lead. I don't even try to throw a charge of it through my measure but use a dipper on it.

Now about RL 22, I have been using it in my .340 Weatherby and have no problems with it. The groups are tight and with less visible pressure signs than with other powders.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I use it with my 300 win mag and an Accubond 200 gr bullet and love it. I also use it in my 243 with a 95 Nosler BT and also love it as does my wife. She actually out shoots me with that load.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I use RL-22 in my 270 WSM and my 7RM. I'm still messing around with loads for my 7mag, but it showed great promise. I think it's a great powder. I've noticed it showing up on Wal Mart shelves in Cache Valley quite a bit. I think you'll like it for the 7.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

RL 22 rocks in the 7mag for 140-150 grain bullets.----SS


----------



## rayburt (Jan 20, 2010)

*reloader 22 rifle powder*

Took some loads to the range this afternoon. Accuracy was very good. Going to be buying more. Settling on 65 grains with a 150 RSPCL. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I use RL 22 in both the .243 with a 95 gr. N BT, and with a 7mm mag N 160 gr. partition. shoots great!


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

Every gun is different. My M700 in 7mm Rem Mag didn't like RL22. I have had much better luck with H4831sc...


----------

